# 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!



## MPH_the_Legend (17. November 2012)

*2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Hallo,

Ich wollte wissen ob es möglich wäre zwei unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei verschiedene Geräte auszugeben?
Zb:
Meine Freundin will Gilmore Girls schauen mit meiner Anlage(z506) am Pc.
Und ich will Cod zocken über mein Headset. (g930)
Wäre dies irgendwie möglich?

danke im Voraus 
Und schönen Tag noch.

MFG


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Wenn beide Geräte eine eigene Soundkarte besitzen funktioniert das...
Einfach die Soundausgabe des Videoplayer auf das entsprechende Gerät einstellen!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

wenn nicht?


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Dann sieht es nicht gut aus... 

Aber ich glaube meine Wortwahl war etwas schlecht. 
Du hast ja zwei Geräte für die Soundausgabe!? Einmal den Onboardsound und das G930, dass ist doch ein Headset mit integrierter Soundkarte!?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

ahm, dass g930 hat doch keine integrierte soundkarte oder?
Wenn ja wie stelle ich das denn ein?
Danke schon mal :9


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Müsst es aber, sonst könnte es ja kein Dolby Headphone verwenden 

Geh mal in Systemsteuerung->Sounds->Wiedergabegeräte
Dort bekommst du alle Wiedergabegeräte angezeigt. Wähle das G930 als Standard. 
In deinem Videoplayer kannst du dann einfach eine abweichende Soundausgabe einstellen. Wo genau hängt natürlich vom verwendeten Player ab...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

ok, bei mir wird das G930 nicht angezeigt. 
Des Weiteren schau ich das Video über den Browser.
Also wird das wohl nicht ohne zweite aoundkarte funzen oder? Oder geht das überhaupt? Internet sound zu Anlage und Game sound zu Headset?


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Wenn das Headset eingesteckt und bei den Wiedergabegeräten nichts zu sehen ist, scheint es wohl wirklich keine eigene Soundkarte zu besitzen.
Dann ist das ganze sowieso kaum zu bewältigen!

Die Soundausgabe des Flash-Players kann man meines Wissens auch nicht umleiten, was das nächste Problem darstellen würde...


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Das G930 muss eine eigene Soundkarte "sein", denn es hat USB, und USB-Headsets sind immer gleichzeitig auch eine USB-Soundkarte, denn die werden ja nicht an die normale Soundkarte angeschlossen. Oder KANN man das beim G930, und du hast es auch so gemacht? Wenn doch per USB: schau mal genau bei Systemsteuerung, Sound&Hardware, Sound - was sind da alles für Sachen aufgeführt? Es kann sein, dass das G930 nicht direkt fett und sichtbar als "G930" drinsteht.


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Wahrscheinlich hatte er es nur nicht eingesteckt
Das Problem bleibt aber bestehen, denn mir ist kein Weg bekannt dem Flash-Player eine andere Soundausgabe zuzuweisen und bei Call of Duty sieht das ganze ähnlich aus!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann ich aus wählen 
Und jetzt?

MFG


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Da ist doch das Headset! 
Gleich auf deinem ersten Bild, ganz oben...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*



soth schrieb:


> Da ist doch das Headset!
> Gleich auf deinem ersten Bild, ganz oben...


 
Ja und jetzt?

Kann ich die zwei sounds nicht teilen?


----------



## soth (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Wie gesagt, mir ist kein Weg bekannt die Soundausgabe des Flash-Players zu ändern! 
Bei Call of Duty habe ich keine Ahnung, das wird dort wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich sein...


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*



soth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mir ist kein Weg bekannt die Soundausgabe des Flash-Players zu ändern!
> Bei Call of Duty habe ich keine Ahnung, das wird dort wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich sein...


 
ok danke


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

hat sonst jemand eine Idee?


----------



## rumor (18. November 2012)

Wie kommt das Signal vom PC zu den 5.1 ern? Woher kommt der Ton für deine Freundin genau?

Hab irgendwie das Problem nicht genau erfasst...


----------



## soth (18. November 2012)

*AW: 2 unterschiedliche Sounds auf zwei Geräten ausgeben!!*

Das Signal kommt vom Onboard Sound zu den Boxen...
Wiedergegeben werden sollen ein Video per Flash-Player(!?) und Black Ops per USB-Headset. 

Was man noch probieren könnte, wäre das Video per VLC zu streamen, dort lässt sich die Audioausgabe einstellen...


----------

